# Game 16: Los Angeles Lakers (7-8) @ Brooklyn Nets (4-10)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Deron Williams is out. Brook Lopez is out. Andrei Kirilenko is out. Jason Terry is out. We better ****ing win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake 2/2 from 3-point range.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks for 3. Quick 9-2 lead. Nets miss, Gasol hits and it's 11-2 Lakers. Awesome start. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How are you guys liking the black uniforms?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wesley Johnson with the nice jam!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate seeing Shawne Williams on the floor but he just had a great block on Blatche.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're killing them with backdoor cuts.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau's playing great so far. 5/6 shooting for 10 points already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where is everyone? Nobody posts in these game threads anymore. @Jamel Irief? @King Sancho Fantastic? @DaRizzle? @Cris? @Luke? @arasu? @PauloCatarino? @ceejaynj? @Smath? @elcap15?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Robert Sacre is in the game. It's the first quarter...whoa.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young with a nice move on JJ for the bucket.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Lakers will lose by double digits and then reward Pau Gasol to a 2-year 40+ million contract.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy P came to play tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

34-18 Lakers after one.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

9 straight points by Young. Dude has confidence.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar drills a triple to start the 2nd quarter and we're up 19. Lakers are 5/7 from 3-point range.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar again!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Farmar again! Three triples in a row! Lakers up 25! 18-0 run!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Farmar again!


And AGAIN! WTF?!?!?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was so sick!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It must be the Hollywood Nights jerseys.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> How are you guys liking the black uniforms?


They are ugly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> They are ugly.


No way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar with his fourth triple.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Weird lineup. Farmar/Young/Johnson/Hill/Sacre. That'll change after this timeout.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Basel said:


> Where is everyone? Nobody posts in these game threads anymore. @Jamel Irief? @King Sancho Fantastic? @DaRizzle? @Cris? @Luke? @arasu? @PauloCatarino? @ceejaynj? @Smath? @elcap15?


What happen to @Cajon? llullz


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Farmar with his fourth triple.


And, before that, Sacre with a basket and a defensive block in back-to-back plays. Lol. Seems like Christmas!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ender said:


> What happen to @Cajon? llullz


No clue. Completely disappeared.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nets with three straight triples and a 27-point lead is down to 18 just like that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm probably leaving at halftime so I hope the Lakers are up by enough that I don't need to worry about the 2nd half.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers can't get anything inside. Gasol with 2 screw-ups.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Lakers can't get anything inside. Gasol with 2 screw-ups.


Which is odd because the Nets are terrible at giving up points in the paint.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

12-point game. Wow. 15-0 run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Wesley Johnson with the nice jam!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> 12-point game. Wow. 15-0 run.


Time to put the subs back in. These guys are sucking all over the place.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

54-40 Lakers at halftime.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Horrible, horrible second quarter.
This team is a joke. No offensive game whatsoever. They just pass the baal aorund in the perimeter til someone takes a long jumper. If it's not falling (like since the beggining of the 2nd quarter) is kind of embarrassing to see.
F!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Squandered a huge lead, but it's still double digits. The nets blow so I have faith.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

8 point lead. Doesn't look good.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

End of 3. 
9 point lead.
Mediocre basketball all around.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully we can hold on, a road W would be pretty big.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Geez Lakers are throwing this away


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

4 point game. Things looking bad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Are we seriously about to blow a 27-point lead to one of the (currently) worse teams in the league?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I only came here because I got an email @Basel


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I only came here because I got an email @Basel


Nice.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Tied game.
We're gonna lose.
And don't look now, but there's a guy named Teletovic killing the Lakers. lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

wtf was that shot Pau?!?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> And don't look now, but there's a guy named Teletovic killing the Lakers. lol


Serious, who is this future HOFer?...if he played the Lakers every night


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Interesting defense strategy: the Nets needed a 3 to tie, the Lakers ALLOW them a dunk.

with 8 seconds left.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dodged a bazooka. Crap defense


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Dodged a bazooka. Crap defense


Yeah.

Oh well, as disgusting as it was, it's a W. Back to .500%


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

W is a W.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Missed this game too... Damn basketball disliking inlaws. Good road win!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nets starting to look like us from a year ago. Funny.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm traveling to the Bay Area for Thanksgiving and my sister and her cable provider give zero ****s about the Lakers unfortunately. How did we look?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm traveling to the Bay Area for Thanksgiving and my sister and her cable provider give zero ****s about the Lakers unfortunately. How did we look?


Great for one half. I didn't watch the second half but apparently awful in that one.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

sheesh we almost blew the big lead... watched the game in 20 min delay so didn't want a spoiler ~_~ got the much needed win though!


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Basel said:


> Where is everyone? Nobody posts in these game threads anymore. @Jamel Irief? @King Sancho Fantastic? @DaRizzle? @Cris? @Luke? @arasu? @PauloCatarino? @ceejaynj? @Smath? @elcap15?



I frequently work during the games. I like posting on game threads when I can. I didn't get to see this one yet, but I usually catch a recorded copy later. It looks like this was a good one.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Whew! We nearly threw that game away. I watched the game live here in NJ and initially thought I was on the wrong channel when I saw the black jerseys.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'm liking this Nick Young fella a lot.
He was the reason the Lakers won the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's very, very confident. Not afraid of the big moments in the game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jason Kidd thinks he is being sneaky....Dont think All-Mighty Stern will like this. Funny, yet oh so desperate and pathetic.

"HIT ME!"


http://www.lakersnation.com/video-jason-kidd-tells-tyshawn-taylor-hit-me/2013/11/27/


----------

